# Samstag Video machen in Syke



## Moja (24. August 2004)

Wer hat Lust ein bischen in unserem kleinen Street/Dirt/Freeride Video mitzufahren?
Ist wie gesagt am Samstag in Syke.
Wenn ihr Interesse habt, kurz pm.


----------



## Marco Henke (24. August 2004)

Jaaa, ich will, ich will  
Ich war ja schon in Achim dabei und werd Samstag auch dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EndMC (26. August 2004)

Wenns da nicht wieder irgendwelche ampeln gibt..........   
hoffen wir mal das das wetter bis dahin noch ein bisschen besser wird


----------



## Quant (26. August 2004)

Wenn das Wetter mitmacht bin ich auch dabei 
Kam die letzte Woche leider nicht ins Internet, unser Router hat verrückt gespielt... 

P.S Womit willste filmen?
Ich kann auch noch ne cam mitnehmen falls wir noch eine brauchen


----------



## Marco Henke (26. August 2004)

Die Cam denk ich mal bringt EndMC mit, wenn du lust hast kannste deine ja trotzdem mitnehmen.
Der kack is jetzt, ich wurde gestern vonner Wespe gestochen und meine Hand ist jetzt so groß wie ein Tennisball, aber ich denk mal das is bis dahin wieder abgeschwollen.
@EndMC: So viele Ampeln stehn nicht in Syke, in Achim sind ein paar mehr Ampeln.  

Gruß Marco


----------



## EndMC (26. August 2004)

moin nochmal

ich bring wieder meine jvc dv-cam mit, damit ham wa das letzte video auch gedreht!    wenn der wetterbericht stimmt spielt auch noch das wetter mit! wär echt geil! werd jetzt nochmal die gabel auseinander pflücken die braucht noch ein bisschen techupdate bis samstag  

@ quant: wenn du deine cam auch noch am start hast können wir auch aus zwei winkeln filmen, das ist schon um einiges geiler!  


gruss, endmc


----------



## dinosaur (27. August 2004)

Wann und wo soll's denn losgehen?


----------



## Marco Henke (28. August 2004)

Also heute um 13 uhr treffen in syke vorm rathhaus.


----------



## Marco Henke (28. August 2004)

So, sind wieder vom video machen zurück. war echt cool, aber warum wart ihr nicht da quant und dinosaur??
ihr habt echt was verpasst!!


----------



## dinosaur (29. August 2004)

Konnte leider nicht um 13°°  . Bis demnächst mal.


----------



## Marco Henke (29. August 2004)

Das nächste mal wolln wa nach Bremen und da ein bisschen filmen. Der Termin steht aber auch noch nicht fest, wir sagen dann rechtzeitig bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quant (31. August 2004)

Ich hab richtig lust zu fahren!
Leider hat unser Router in der letzten Zeit Probleme gemacht, ich war noch bei nem Kumpel um zu schauen wann es los geht, aber da wars schon zu spät 
Das Wetter ist ja leider auch nicht so pralle... Hat schon irgendjemand nen Terminvorschlag fürs nächste mal?


----------



## Moja (2. September 2004)

Wir wollen auf jeden Fall noch nach Bremen, aber wissen noch nicht wann.


----------



## EndMC (2. September 2004)

Moinsen @ all
wie wär's denn mit sonntag nachmittag?? würde mir persönlich am besten passen! obwohl das wetter heute ja auch der hammer ist   

gruss, endmc


----------



## Marco Henke (2. September 2004)

Jep, Sonntag so um 3 uhr treffen in bremen, an diesem flugzeug vorm bahnhof???
sagt was dazu, und diesmal wolln wa nicht zu dritt oder viert durch bremen, sondern mal mit 6-7 leutz!!


----------



## wanted man (3. September 2004)

ich bin sonntag ab ca. 19:00 mit 2 Leuten in Kattenturm, falls ihr da auch noch vorbeikommen wollt.


----------



## Marco Henke (3. September 2004)

Wo denn in kattenturm, da in dem dirtpark oder wo??
vielleicht kommen wir dann auch vorbei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanted man (3. September 2004)

Marco Henke schrieb:
			
		

> Wo denn in kattenturm, da in dem dirtpark oder wo??
> vielleicht kommen wir dann auch vorbei!


im dirtpark und zwar bei der downhillstrecke direkt an der bergstation vom sessellift.


----------



## EndMC (3. September 2004)

wär das schön wär das schön


----------



## EndMC (5. September 2004)

also, nochmal an alle die mit möchten.
wir treffen uns um 15 uhr vorm hbf bei diesem lustigen flugzeugkunstwerk! wer sich das ausgedacht hat...........  
je mehr kommen deste besser ist das natürlich


----------



## Moja (6. September 2004)

Moin allesamt
Der Tag gestern war ja der Hammer, so eine geile Tour hatte ich schon lange net mehr, ok, den Platten lassen wir mal aussenvor.
Hoffentlich ist das Video goil.
http://www.t-town-bikes.de


----------



## Marco Henke (6. September 2004)

Gestern war echt geil, und das wir noch so 2 verrückte getroffen haben is auch goil!!


----------



## Quant (6. September 2004)

Verdammter Mist, Ich hab mich um 12 noch kurz pennen gelegt, um richtig fit zu sein,  und als ich aufgewacht bin wars halb 4


----------



## Marco Henke (6. September 2004)

Ja das ist ********!!
Gib mir mal per PN deine Handynummer, dann kann das nicht mehr passieren!


----------



## battle royal (7. Mai 2005)

ich wäre auf jedenfall dabei.gehe zur zeit kaum fahren,da irgendwie keiner mehr bock hat und alleine is nich so prall.auch wenns mal nach kattenturm geht wäre ich dabei.komme auch aus bremen


----------



## Pilatus (7. Mai 2005)

Battle Royal, kennen wir uns?


----------



## battle royal (8. Mai 2005)

keine ahnung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

